# Peanut Butter Bacon Spread



## Constance (Oct 3, 2009)

8 slices crisp bacon
1/2 cup peanut butter

Crush bacon fine, then mix with peanut butter. Spread on sandwiches, crackers, or apple slices.


----------



## Wyogal (Oct 3, 2009)

or put it on a spoon...


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 4, 2009)

Just let me lick the bowl, no need for a spoon. Or those 'fillers' you call crackers.


----------



## Dixie_Amazon (Oct 4, 2009)

Wyogal said:


> or put it on a spoon...



...or finger. Share? I think not!


----------



## Vanilla Bean (Oct 17, 2009)

Yum... anything with peanutbutter and bacon is fabulous, even though it's an acquired taste!


----------



## Constance (Oct 17, 2009)

*Peanut/bacon roll-ups*

A friend of mine served these at several parties, and they were delish! 

Simply spread peanut butter on a piece of bacon (I can't remember if she used thick sliced bacon or regular,) roll it up, secure with toothpick, and broil until cooked through. They are so good!


----------



## Fix (Oct 17, 2009)

Love it. We add sweet pickled beetroot. Sounds weird, but dont knock it till youve tried it.


----------

